# I'm on a Mission!



## jesskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Mission - LEGALLY obtain ...

_*Garden Skink*_
_Lampropholis guichenoti_​ 
_*Grass Skink*_
_Lampropholis delicata_​ 


Plzzzz help me out!! i've been searching for so long!!!!!


----------



## hornet (Nov 30, 2010)

and turns out L. guichenoti was right under our noses lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 30, 2010)

hehe ive been looking for some on licence ones aswell !
pm me please if you find a breeder


----------



## jesskie (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm liking.. Acritoscincus platynotum (Red Throated Skink) http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m94/geckodanweb/redthroat.jpg
and Eulamprus martini (Bar Sided Skink)
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m94/geckodanweb/martini.jpg
from Geckodan's site


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 30, 2010)

is the garden skink the ones with the white stripe? and you need them on a license? i thought it would be along the lines of be able to keep a funnel web hmm 
some please set me straight on this thanks


----------



## mannsy18 (Nov 30, 2010)

are skinks good to handle and are they expensive?


----------



## jesskie (Nov 30, 2010)

the jungle guy said:


> is the garden skink the ones with the white stripe? and you need them on a license? i thought it would be along the lines of be able to keep a funnel web hmm
> some please set me straight on this thanks



I hate spiders :S

Yes you need a license to keep the skinks. 

Garden skink pics ->
http://www.leichhardt.nsw.gov.au/IgnitionSuite/uploads/images/Grass%20Skink%20Lampropholis%20guichenoti%20Davin%20Moloch.jpg

http://rpmedia.ask.com/ts?u=/wikipe...nk.jpg/180px-Pale_Flecked_Garden_Sunskink.jpg


----------



## jesskie (Nov 30, 2010)

mannsy18 said:


> are skinks good to handle and are they expensive?



depends what type of skink, some are like the eastern water skinks. I have them and they are friendly, i think garden skinks can become quite tame if you handle them frequently..

Prices vary i wouldnt say they are expensive its more of a matter of waiting for them to become available as not many ppl breed the smaller ones!


----------



## edstar (Nov 30, 2010)

hope u find em!


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks jesskie


----------



## 1issie (Nov 30, 2010)

If licenses didn't exist we could keep what we find in the wild!!!.
Wish you didn't need a license to keep 1 skink in other states luckily the basic list of sa lets you keep 1 animal off that list without a license!!!


----------



## Braidotti (Nov 30, 2010)

jesskie said:


> depends what type of skink, some are like the eastern water skinks. I have them and they are friendly, i think garden skinks can become quite tame if you handle them frequently..
> 
> Prices vary i wouldnt say they are expensive its more of a matter of waiting for them to become available as not many ppl breed the smaller ones!



These skinks are drop tails arent they? Will they always drop their tails whilst being handled.


----------



## jamesn48 (Nov 30, 2010)

They don't tend to drop their tails unless you try to pick them up by their tails,and after a while they just settle down and stop oving on your hands.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks edstar me too!!!!!!!!    

----

1issie.. But how could u breed them with only one  or do you mean one species??

---

Yeh the drop tail thing is more of a defence in the wild, bird grabs skink.. skink drops tail.. tail moves around distracts bird.. bird goes for tail.. while mr lizard gets away  They dont come off when you handle them, unless your rough :S


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 1, 2010)

heh, and when you rub their bellies they close their eyes and dont move!


----------



## Thomo86 (Dec 1, 2010)

jesskie here in sa we can keep one reptile off license . if we wanna breed then we need a license for the second.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 1, 2010)

ohh ok cool thomo86


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 1, 2010)

skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks

skinks


----------



## jesskie (Dec 1, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks
> 
> skinks


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jesskie (Dec 8, 2010)

Still looking........


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Dec 8, 2010)

have you put wanted ads up on pet pages or Reptiles Downunder?
might be worth a shot.


----------

